# Fiber- does it help with diarrhea or constipation?



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Is taking fiber supposed to help with your constipation or your diarrhea? I thought it was more for IBS-D people...Thanks,-Leeann


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It helps both. I had D and thought it was only good for C. (Soluble fiber draws liquid into the stools or absorbs extra liquid already in the stool.) I am under the impression that insoluble fiber is for C; but the blend I use has 10 gr of soluble and 2 gr of insoluble and works fine for me.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes.It can work for both. It is a stool normalizer.They sell it as a laxative, but its main function is to absorb water and hold it in the stool and that may help from either direction.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Whats the best type of fibre and what foods is it in, to take to help IBS-D. Doesnt fibre cause alot of gas and wind though, I already suffer with that. dont want any more, but do need help with baulking.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the fiber.Some, like psyllium is quite fermentable so can cause a lot of gas. Other fibers not so much. Most fruits, veggies and whole grains have fiber. Some have more soluble fiber than others. There are a lot of charts on the web with that info as well as a lot of books of nutritional info.


----------

